# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية

## سالي جمعة

* اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية
فتح باب التوقيع عليها في 3 آذار/مارس 1980**

إن الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية؛
إذ تسلم بحق جميع الدول في تطوير الطاقة النووية واستخدامها في الأغراض السلمية وبما لها من مصالح مشروعة في الفوائد المحتملة التي ينتظر جنيها من الاستخدام السلمي للطاقة النووية؛
واقتناعاً منها بالحاجة إلى تيسير التعاون الدولي في الاستخدام السلمي للطاقة النووية؛
ورغبة منها في تفادي ما يشكله أخذ واستعمال المواد النووية، بصورة غير مشروعة، من أخطار محتملة؛
واقتناعاً منها بأن الجرائم ذات الصلة بالمواد النووية هي مبعث قلق بالغ وبأن ثمة حاجة ماسة إلى اتخاذ تدابير مناسبة وفعالة تتضمن منع حدوث هذه الجرائم وكشفها والمعاقبة عليها؛
وإذ تعي الحاجة إلى قيام تعاون دولي من أجل وضع تدابير فعالة، تتمشى مع القانون الوطني لكل دولة طرف في هذه الاتفاقية، للحماية المادية للمواد النووية؛
واقتناعاً منها بأن هذه الاتفاقية ينبغي أن تيسر النقل المأمون للمواد النووية؛
وإذ تشدد أيضاً على أهمية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية أثناء استخدامها وتخزينها ونقلها محلياً؛
وإذ تسلّم بأهمية توفير الحماية المادية الفعالة للمواد النووية المستخدمة في الأغراض العسكرية، وإذ تفهم أنه يجري، وسيظل يجري، منح تلك المواد حماية مادية مشددة؛
قد اتفقت على ما يلي:
**المادة 1
* *لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية:
(أ) يقصد بعبارة "المواد النووية" البلوتونيوم باستثناء ما كان التركيز النظائري فيه يتجاوز 80 في المائة من البلوتونيوم – 238؛ واليورانيوم 233؛ واليورانيوم المزوّد النظير المشع 235 أو النظير المشع 233؛ واليورانيوم المحتوى على خليط النظائر الموجود في الطبيعة عدا ما كان منه على شكل خام أو فضلات خام؛ وأية مادة تحتوي على واحد أو أكثر مما تقدم؛
(ب) يقصد بعبارة "اليورانيوم المزوّد النظير المشع 235 أو النظير المشع 233" اليورانيوم الذي يحتوي على أي من النظيرين 235 أو 233 أو كليهما بكمية تكون فيها نسبة الوفرة لمجموع هذين النظيرين المشعين إلى النظير المشع 238 أكبر من نسبة النظير المشع 235 إلى النظير المشع 238 الموجودة في الطبيعة؛
(ج) يقصد بعبارة "النقل النووي الدولي" نقل شحنة من المواد النووية بأية واسطة من وسائط النقل بقصد تجاوز إقليم دولة منشأ الشحنة، بدءاً بخروجها من مرفق للشاحن في تلك الدولة وانتهاء بوصولها إلى مرفق للمستلم داخل دولة مكان الوصول النهائي.
**المادة 2
* *1- تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية على المواد النووية المستخدمة في الأغراض السلمية أثناء النقل النووي الدولي.
2- تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية أيضاً باستثناء المادتين 3 و4 والفقرة 3 من المادة 5 منها، على المواد النووية المستخدمة في الأغراض السلمية أثناء استخدامها وتخزينها ونقلها محلياً.
3- فيما عدا الالتزامات التي تتعهد بها الدول الأطراف صراحة في المواد المشمولة بالفقرة 2 فيما يتعلق بالمواد النووية المستخدمة في الأغراض السلمية أثناء استخدامها وتخزينها ونقلها محلياً، ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يفسر بأنه يمس الحقوق السيادية لأية دولة فيما يتعلق باستخدام وتخزين ونقل هذه المواد النووية محلياً.
**المادة 3
* *تتخذ كل دولة طرف الخطوات المناسبة، في إطار قانونها الوطني وبما يتمشى مع القانون الدولي، لكي تكفل بالقدر الممكن عملياً، أثناء النقل النووي الدولي، توفير الحماية على المستويات المشروحة في المرفق الأول للمواد النووية الموجودة داخل إقليمها، أو على متن سفينة أو طائرة خاضعة لولايتها مادامت تلك السفينة أو الطائرة تضطلع بعملية النقل من تلك الدولة أو إليها.
**المادة 4
* *1- على كل دولة طرف أن لا تصدّر أو تأذن بتصدير مواد نووية ما لم تكن قد تلقت تأكيدات بأن الحماية ستوفر لتلك المواد، أثناء النقل النووي الدولي، على المستويات المشروحة في المرفق الأول.
2- على كل دولة طرف أن لا تستورد أو تأذن باستيراد مواد نووية من دولة ليست طرفاً في هذه الاتفاقية ما لم تكن الدولة الطرف قد تلقت تأكيدات بأن الحماية ستوفر لتلك المواد، أثناء النقل النووي الدولي، على المستويات المشروحة في المرفق الأول. 
3- لا تسمح أية دولة طرف بالمرور العابر في إقليمها لمواد نووية منقولة بين دولتين ليستا طرفين في هذه الاتفاقية، سواء بطريق البر أو في الممرات المائية الداخلية أو عبر مطاراتها أو موانيها، ما لم تكن قد تقلت، بالقدر الممكن عملياً، تأكيدات بأن الحماية ستوفر لهذه المواد النووية أثناء النقل النووي الدولي على المستويات المشروحة في المرفق الأول.
4- تطبق كل دولة طرف، في إطار قانونها الوطني، مستويات الحماية المادية المشروحة في المرفق الأول على المواد النووية التي يجرى نقلها من جزء من تلك الدولة إلى جزء آخر من نفس الدولة عبر المياه الدولية أو المجال الجوي الدولي.
5- تقوم الدولة المسئولة عن تلقي التأكيدات بأن الحماية ستوفر للمواد النووية على المستويات المشروحة في المرفق الأول، وفقاً للفقرات 1 إلى 3، بتحديد الدول التي يتوقع أن تمر المواد النووية مروراً عابراً في أقاليمها، براً أو بواسطة الممرات المائية الداخلية، أو التي يتوقع أن تدخل مطاراتها وموانيها، وتعلم تلك الدول مسبقاً بذلك.
6- يجوز، بالاتفاق المتبادل، أن تنقل مسئولية الحصول على التأكيدات المشار إليها في الفقرة 1 إلى الدولة الطرف المضطلعة بالنقل بوصفها الدولة المستوردة.
7- ليس في هذه المادة ما يفسر بأنه يمس، بأي نحو كان، السيادة والولاية الإقليميتين لأية دولة، بما في ذلك سيادتها وولايتها على مجالها الجوي وبحرها الإقليمي.
**المادة 5
* *1- تعمد الدول الأطراف إلى تحديد سلطاتها المركزية، وجهات الاتصال فيها، المسئولية عن الحماية المادية للمواد النووية وتنسيق عمليات الاستعادة والرد في حالة حدوث أي نقل أو استخدام أو تغيير غير مرخص للمواد النووية أو في حالة وجود تهديد يمكن تصديقه بحدوث ذلك، وتتولى كل منها إعلام الأخرى، مباشرة أو بواسطة الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، بتلك السلطات وجهات الاتصال.
2- في حالة وقوع سرقة أو سلب أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال الأخذ غير المشروع للمواد النووية أو وجود تهديد يمكن تصديقه بحدوث ذلك، تعمد الدول الأعضاء، وفقاً لقوانينها الوطنية، وإلى أقصى حد ممكن عملياً، إلى تقديم تعاونها ومساعدتها في استعادة وحماية تلك المواد إلى أية دولة تطلب ذلك. وعلى وجه الخصوص:
(أ) تتخذ الدولة الطرف الخطوات المناسبة لكي تعلم، في أقرب وقت ممكن، الدول الأخرى التي يبدو أن الأمر يعنيها، بأية سرقة أو سلب أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال الأخذ غير المشروع للمواد النووية أو بأي تهديد يمكن تصديقه بحدوث ذلك، وعند الاقتضاء، لكي تعلم المنظمات الدولية بالأمر؛
(ب) تتبادل الدول الأطراف المعنية حسب الاقتضاء المعلومات فيما بينها أو مع المنظمات الدولية، بغية حماية المواد النووية المهددة، أو التحقق من سلامة حاوية النقل، أو استعادة المواد النووية المأخوذة على نحو غير مشروع، وعليها:
’1’ أن تنسق جهودها عن طريق القنوات الدبلوماسية أو غيرها من الطرق المتفق عليها؛
’2’ أن تقدم المساعدة، عندما يطلب إليها ذلك؛
’3’ أن تضمن إعادة المواد النووية المسروقة أو المفقودة نتيجة الأحداث المذكورة أعلاه.
وتقرر الدول الأطراف المعنية وسيلة تنفيذ هذا التعاون.
3- على الدول الأطراف أن تتعاون وتتشاور فيما بينها حسب الاقتضاء، مباشرة أو بواسطة المنظمات الدولية، بغية الحصول على توجيه بشأن تصميم وصيانة وتحسين نظم الحماية المادية للمواد النووية في وسائط النقل الدولي.
**المادة 6
* *1- تتخذ الدول الأطراف ما يقتضيه الحال من التدابير المتمشية مع قوانينها الوطنية لحماية سرية أية معلومات تتلقاها بوصفها موضع ثقة بفضل أحكام هذه الاتفاقية من دولة طرف أخرى أو من خلال اشتراكها في أي نشاط مضطلع به تنفيذاً لهذه الاتفاقية. وإذا أسرّت دول أطراف بمعلومات إلى منظمات دولية، تعين اتخاذ خطوات لحماية سرية تلك المعلومات.
2- لا تقتضي هذه الاتفاقية من الدول الأطراف تزويد أية معلومات لا تسمح لها قوانينها الوطنية الإفضاء بها أو أية معلومات من شأنها أن تعرّض للخطر أمن الدولة المعنية أو الحماية المادية للمواد النووية.
**المادة 7
* *1- على كل دولة أن تجعل الارتكاب المعتمد لما يلي جريمة تستحق العقاب بموجب قانونها الوطني:
(أ) أي فعل يتم دون إذن مشروع يشكل استلاماً أو حيازة أو استعمالاً أو نقلاً أو تغييراً للمواد النووية أو تصرفاً بها أو تبديداً لها، ويسبب، أو يحتمل أن يسبب، وفاة أي شخص أو إصابته إصابة بليغة أو إلحاق أضرار جسيمة بالممتلكات؛ 
(ب) وسرقة أو سلب المواد النووية؛
(ج) واختلاس المواد النووية أو الحصول عليها بطريق الاحتيال؛
(د) وأي فعل يشكّل مطالبة بمواد نووية عن طريق التهديد باستعمال القوة أو استعمالها أو بأي شكل آخر من أشكال التخويف؛ 
(هـ) وأي تهديد:
’1’ باستعمال مواد نووية للتسبب في وفاة أي شخص أو إصابته إصابة بليغة أو بإلحاق أضرار جسيمة بالممتلكات؛
’2’ أو بارتكاب جريمة مبينة في الفقرة الفرعية (ب)، من أجل حمل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري أو منظمة دولية أو دولة على القيام بأي عمل أو الامتناع عن القيام به؛
(و) ومحاولة ارتكاب أية جريمة واردة في الفقرات الفرعية (أ) أو (ب) أو (ج)؛
(ز) وأي فعل يشكل اشتراكاً في أية جريمة مبينة في الفقرات الفرعية من (أ) إلى (و).
2- تجعل كل دولة طرف الجرائم المشروحة في هذه المادة جرائم تستحق العقاب بعقوبات مناسبة تراعى فيها الطبيعة الخطيرة لتلك الجرائم.
**المادة 8
* *1- تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من تدابير لتثبت ولايتها القضائية على الجرائم المبينة في المادة 7 في الحالات التالية:
(أ) عندما ترتكب الجريمة في إقليم تلك الدولة أو على متن سفينة أو طائرة مسجلة في تلك الدولة؛
(ب) عندما يكون المنسوب إليه الجريمة من رعايا تلك الدولة.
2- وبالمثل تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من التدابير لتثبت ولايتها القضائية على هذه الجرائم في الحالات التي يكون فيها المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة موجوداً في إقليمها ولا تسلمه، عملاً بالمادة 11، إلى أي من الدول المذكورة في الفقرة 1.
3- لا تستبعد هذه الاتفاقية أية ولاية جنائية تمارس وفقاً للقانون الوطني.
4- وبالإضافة إلى الدول المذكورة في الفقرتين 1 و2، يجوز لكل دولة طرف، تمشياً مع القانون الدولي، أن تثبت ولايتها القضائية على الجرائم المبينة في المادة 7 عندما تكون مشتركة في نقل نووي بوصفها دولة مصدّرة أو مستوردة.
**المادة 9
* *تتخذ الدولة الطرف التي يكون المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة موجوداً في إقليمها، عندما تقتنع بأن الظروف تقتضي ذلك، الإجراءات المناسبة بموجب قانونها الوطني، بما في ذلك الاحتجاز، لكي تضمن وجوده لغرض المقاضاة أو التسليم، ويتم إخطار الدول المطلوب منها أن تثبت ولايتها عملاً بالمادة 8، وعند الاقتضاء، جميع الدول المعنية الأخرى، دون تأخيره بالتدابير المتخذة عملاً بهذه المادة.
**المادة 10
* *على كل دولة طرف يكون المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة موجوداً في إقليمها، إذا لم تعمد إلى تسليمه، أن تقوم دون أي استثناء ودون أي تأخير لا مبرر له، بتقديم قضيته إلى سلطاتها بغرض مقاضاته عن طريق دعوى ترفع وفقاً لقوانين تلك الدولة.
**المادة 11
* *1- تعتبر الجرائم الواردة في المادة 7 في عداد الجرائم الخاضعة للتسليم في أية معاهدة لتسليم المجرمين قائمة بين للدول الأطراف. وتتعهد الدول الأطراف أن تدرج تلك الجرائم بوصفها جرائم يخضع مرتكبوها للتسليم في أية معاهدة لتسليم المجرمين تبرم بينها في المستقبل.
2- إذا تلقت دولة طرف تجعل التسليم مشروطاً بوجود معاهدة طلباً للتسليم من دولة طرف أخرى، ولم تكن بينهما معاهدة لتسليم المجرمين، جاز لها، حسب اختيارها، أن تعتبر هذه الاتفاقية أساساً قانونياً للتسليم فيما يتعلق بتلك الجرائم. ويكون التسليم خاضعاً للشروط الأخرى التي ينص عليها قانون الدولة المطالبة بالتسليم.
3- على الدول الأطراف التي لا تجعل التسليم مشروطاً بوجود معاهدة أن تعترف بهذه الجرائم بوصفها جرائم تعرض مرتكبيها للتسليم فيما بينها رهناً بمراعاة الشروط التي ينص عليها قانون الدولة المطالبة بالتسليم.
4- تعامل كل جريمة من هذه الجرائم، لغرض التسليم بين الدول الأطراف، كما لو كانت قد ارتكبت، لا في مكان وقوعها فحسب بل وفي أقاليم الدول الأطراف المطلوب منها أن تثبت ولايتها القضائية وفقاً للفقرة 1 من المادة 8.
**المادة 12
* *تكفل لأي شخص ترفع في حقه دعوى بصدد أي من الجرائم المبينة في المادة 7 المعاملة المنصفة في جميع مراحل الدعوى.
**المادة 13
* *1- تقدم الدول الأطراف إحداهما للأخرى أكبر قدر من المساعدة بصدد الدعاوى الجنائية المرفوعة فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المبينة في المادة 7، بما في ذلك توفير ما يكون تحت تصرفها من الأدلة اللازمة للدعاوى. وينطبق قانون الدولة المطالبة في جميع الحالات.
2- لا تمس أحكام الفقرة 1 الالتزامات المنصوص عليها بموجب أية معاهدة أخرى، ثنائية كانت أو متعددة الأطراف، تحكم أو ستحكم، كلياً أو جزئياً، المساعدة المتبادلة في الأمور الجنائية. 
**المادة 14
* *1- تعلم كل دولة طرف الوديع بقوانينها وأنظمتها التي تعمل هذه الاتفاقية. ويقوم الوديع دورياً بإحالة تلك المعلومات إلى جميع الدول الأطراف.
2- على الدولة الطرف التي يقاضي فيها شخص منسوب إليه ارتكاب جريمة أن تقوم أولاً، وحيثما أمكن ذلك عملياً، بإحالة النتيجة النهائية للدعوى إلى الدول المعنية مباشرة. وتقوم الدولة الطرف أيضاً بإحالة النتيجة النهائية إلى الوديع الذي يبلغها إلى جميع الدول.
3- حين تنطوي الجريمة على مواد نووية مستخدمة في الأغراض السلمية أثناء استخدامها أو تخزينها أو نقلها محلياً، ويظل كل من المنسوب إليه ارتكاب الجريمة والمواد النووية داخل إقليم الدولة الطرف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة، لا يكون في هذه الاتفاقية ما يفسر على أنه يقتضي من تلك الدولة الطرف أن تقدم معلومات تتعلق بالدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عن تلك الجريمة.
**المادة 15
* *المرفقان يشكلان جزءاً أصيلاً من هذه الاتفاقية.
**المادة 16
* *1- يدعو الوديع إلى عقد مؤتمر للدول الأطراف بعد خمس سنوات من بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية لاستعراض تنفيذ الاتفاقية وملاءمتها من حيث الديباجة وكامل جزء المنطوق منها والمرفقان، في ضوء الحالة التي تكون سائدة وقتئذ.
2- ويجوز لغالبية الدول الأعضاء أن تستصدر، على فترات لا تقل مدتها عن خمس سنوات بعد ذلك، دعوات لعقد مؤتمرات أخرى لنفس الغاية عن طريق تقديم اقتراح بذلك إلى الوديع.
**المادة 17
* *1- في حالة نشوء نزاع بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق بتفسير هذه الاتفاقية أو تطبيقها، تتشاور تلك الدول فيما بينها بغية التوصل إلى تسوية للنزاع عن طريق التفاوض أو بأية وسيلة سلمية أخرى لتسوية المنازعات تكون مقبولة لدى الأطراف في النزاع.
2- يعرض أي نزاع من هذا القبيل تتعذر تسويته على النحو المبين في الفقرة 1، بناء على طلب أي طرف في ذلك النزاع، على التحكيم أو يحال إلى محكمة العدل الدولية للبت فيه. وإذا عرض نزاع على التحكيم ولم تتمكن الأطراف في النزاع، في غضون ستة أشهر من تاريخ طلب التحكيم، من الاتفاق على تنظيم التحكيم، جاز لأي طرف أن يطلب إلى رئيس محكمة العدل الدولية أو الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أن يعين واحداً أو أكثر من المحكمين. وفي حالة تضارب طلبات الأطراف في النزاع، تعطى الأولوية للطلب المقدم إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة. 
3- لكل دولة طرف أن تعلن وقت التوقيع أو التصديق على هذه الاتفاقية أو القبول بها أو إقرارها أو الانضمام إليها أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بأي من إجرائي تسوية المنازعات المنصوص عليهما في الفقرة 2 أو بكليهما، ولا تكون الدول الأطراف الأخرى ملزمة بإجراء تسوية المنازعات المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 2 إزاء دولة طرف قد تكون قد أبدت تحفظاً على ذلك الإجراء.
4- يجوز لأية دولة طرف أبدت تحفظاً وفقاً للفقرة 3 أن تسحب ذلك التحفظ في أي وقت بتقديم إخطار إلى الوديع بذلك.
**المادة 18
* *1- يفتح باب التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية أمام جميع الدول في مقر الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في فيينا وفي مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك من 3 آذار/مارس 1980 وحتى تاريخ بدء نفاذها.
2- هذه الاتفاقية خاضعة للتصديق عليها أو قبولها أو إقرارها من جانب الدول الموقعة عليها.
3- تظل هذه الاتفاقية، بعد بدء نفاذها مفتوحة لانضمام جميع الدول إليها.
4-(أ) يكون باب التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية أو الانضمام إليها مفتوحاً أمام المنظمات الدولية والمنظمات الإقليمية التي لها طابع التكامل أو أي طابع آخر، شريطة أن تكون أية منظمة من هذا القبيل مكونة من دول ذات سيادة وتتمتع باختصاص فيما يتعلق بالتفاوض بشأن اتفاقات دولية في الأمور التي تشملها هذه الاتفاقية، وبإبرام تلك الاتفاقات وتطبيقها.
(ب) تمارس تلك المنظمات، في الأمور الداخلة ضمن اختصاصها، وباسمها هي، من الحقوق وتؤدي من الالتزامات ما تنسبه هذه الاتفاقية إلى الدول الأطراف.
(ج) عندما تصبح منظمة من هذا القبيل طرفاً في هذه الاتفاقية تحيل إلى الوديع إعلاناً يبين أسماء الدول الأعضاء فيها وأياً من مواد هذه الاتفاقية لا ينطبق عليها.
(د) لا يكون لتلك المنظمة أي صوت زيادة على أصوات الدول الأعضاء فيها.
5- تودع وثائق التصديق أو القبول أو الإقرار أو الانضمام لدى الوديع.
**المادة 19
* *1- يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ إيداع وثيقة التصديق أو القبول أو الإقرار الحادية والعشرين لدى الوديع.
2- وبالنسبة إلى أية دولة تصدق على هذه الاتفاقية أو تقبلها أو تقرها أو تنضم إليها بعد تاريخ إيداع وثيقة التصديق أو القبول أو الإقرار الحادية والعشرين، يبدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية في اليوم الثلاثين من إيداع تلك الدولة لوثيقة تصديقها أو قبولها أو إقرارها أو انضمامها. 
**المادة 20
* *1- دون المساس بالمادة 16، يجوز لأي دولة طرف أن تقترح تعديلات لهذه الاتفاقية. ويقدم التعديل المقترح إلى الوديع الذي يقوم فوراً بتعميمه على جميع الدول الأطراف. فإذا طلبت أغلبية من الدول الأطراف من الوديع أن يعقد مؤتمراً للنظر في التعديلات المقترحة، قام الوديع بدعوة جميع الدول الأطراف إلى حضور مؤتمر من ذلك القبيل يبدأ في موعد لا يقل عن ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدور الدعوات. وأي تعديل يعتمده المؤتمر بأغلبية ثلثي جميع الدول الأطراف، يبادر الوديع إلى تعميمه على جميع الدول الأطراف.
2- يبدأ نفاذ التعديل بالنسبة إلى كل دولة طرف تودع وثيقة تصديقها على التعديل أو القبول به أو إقراره في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ إيداع ثلثي الدول الأطراف لوثائق تصديقها أو قبولها أو إقرارها لدى الوديع. وفيما بعد، يدخل التعديل حيز النفاذ بالنسبة إلى أية دولة طرف أخرى في اليوم الذي تودع فيه تلك الدولة الطرف وثائق تصديقها على التعديل أو قبولها به أو إقرارها له.
**المادة 21
* *1- يجوز لأي دولة طرف أن تنسحب من هذه الاتفاقية بتوجيه إخطار مكتوب بذلك إلى الوديع.
2- يصبح الانسحاب سارياً بعد انقضاء مائة وثمانين يوماً من تاريخ استلام الوديع للإخطار.
**المادة 22
* *يسارع الوديع بإخطار جميع الدول بما يلي:
(أ) كل توقيع على هذه الاتفاقية؛
(ب) وكل إيداع لوثيقة تصديق أو قبول أو إقرار أو انضمام؛
(ج) وأي تحفظ أو سحب له وفقاً للمادة 17؛
(د) وأية رسالة تتقدم بها منظمة وفقاً للفقرة 4(ج) من المادة 18؛
(هـ) وبدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية؛
(و) وبدء نفاذ أي تعديل لهذه الاتفاقية؛
(ز) وأي انسحاب يعلن بموجب المادة 21.
**المادة 23
* *يودع أصل هذه الاتفاقية الذي تتساوى نصوصه الأسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والعربية والفرنسية في الحجية لدى المدير العام للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية الذي يرسل نسخاً مصدقة منه إلى جميع الدول.
وإثباتاً لذلك، قام الموقعين أدناه المخولين حسب الأصول، قد وقّعوا على هذه الاتفاقية التي فتح باب التوقيع عليها في فيينا ونيويورك بتاريخ 3 آذار/مارس 1980. 

**    المرفق الأول
مستويات الحماية المادية الواجب تطبيقها في النقل الدولي للمواد النووية كما هي مصنفة في المرفق الثاني

* *1- تتضمن مستويات الحماية المادية للمواد النووية أثناء التخزين المرافق للنقل النووي الدولي بما يلي:
(أ) بالنسبة إلى مواد الفئة الثالثة، التخزين داخل منطقة يخضع الوصول إليها للرقابة؛
(ب) بالنسبة إلى مواد الفئة الثانية، التخزين في منطقة مراقبة باستمرار من قبل حراس أو أجهزة الكترونية، ومحاطة بحاجز مادي فيه عدد محدود من نقاط الدخول الواقعة تحت رقابة مناسبة أو أي منطقة تتمتع بمستوى معادل من الحماية المادية؛
(ج) بالنسبة إلى مواد الفئة الأولى، التخزين داخل منطقة محمية على غرار ما هو محدد للفئة الثانية أعلاه ويكون الوصول إليها، علاوة على ذلك، مقصوراً على أشخاص ثبتت جدارتهم بالثقة ويراقبها حراس يكونون على اتصال وثيق بقوات الرد المناسبة. وينبغي أن تستهدف التدابير المحددة المتخذة في هذا الصدد كشف ومنع أي هجوم أو وصول غير مأذون به أو نقل غير مأذون به للمواد.
2- تتضمن مستويات الحماية المادية للمواد النووية أثناء النقل الدولي بما يلي:
(أ) بالنسبة إلى مواد الفئتين الثانية والثالثة، يتم النقل بعد اتخاذ تدابير وقائية خاصة بما في ذلك وضع ترتيبات مسبقة بين المرسل والمتسلم والناقل، والوصول إلى اتفاق مسبق بين الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين الخاضعين لولاية وأنظمة الدولة المصدرة والدولة المستوردة، يحدد وقت ومكان وإجراءات انتقال المسئولية عن النقل؛
(ب) بالنسبة إلى مواد الفئة الأولى، يتم النقل بعد اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية الخاصة المحددة أعلاه بالنسبة إلى نقل مواد الفئتين الثانية والثالثة، ويكون بالإضافة إلى ذلك خاضعاً لرقابة مستمرة من قبل حراس مرافقين ولأحوال يكفل فيها الاتصال الوثيق مع قوات الرد المناسبة؛
(ج) بالنسبة إلى اليورانيوم الطبيعي عدا ما كان منه على شكل خام أو فضلات الخام، تتضمن حماية النقل لكميات تزيد على 500 كيلو غرام يورانيوم إخطارا مسبقاً عن الشحنة يحدد طريقة نقلها والوقت المتوقع لوصولها وتأكيداً تسلمها.

** جدول تصنيف المواد النووية
*  **
 * حواشي الجدول
* *(أ) جميع البلوتونيوم عدا ما كان التركيز النظيري فيه يزيد على 80% في المائة من البلوتونيوم – 238.
(ب) المواد غير المشعّعة في مفاعل أو المواد المشععة في مفاعل ولكن يستوي إشعاع يساوي أو يقل عن 100 راد/ساعة في المتر الواحد غير المدرّع.
(ج) ينبغي حماية الكميات التي لا تدخل ضمن الفئة الثالثة واليورانيوم الطبيعي وفقاً للممارسة الإدارية الحصيفة.
(د) رغم أن مستوى الحماية هذا هو الموصى به، فإنه سيكون للدول الأعضاء، بعد تقييم الظروف المحددة، أن تختار تحديد فئة أخرى للحماية المادية. 
(هـ) يكون تخفيض فئة أنواع الوقود الأخرى المصنفة في الفئة الأولى والثانية قبل التشعّع بسبب ما تحتويه من مواد انشطارية أصلية، بمستوى فئة واحدة بينما يزيد مستوى الإشعاع من الوقود على 100 راد/ساعة في المتر الواحد غير المدرّع.
    _______________________
 - وثيقة الأمم المتحدة  .*

----------


## نادين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

